# Nuther Rasp Bites The Dust....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 15, 2017)

Had some pieces of antler laying around so i stuck 'em all together on this Nicholson rasp. 14" long 8" of blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 11


----------



## rocky1 (May 15, 2017)

You ever thought of taking up knife makin for a hobby? You're getting pretty good at that!! 

Very nice Pappy... Love it!! Everything about it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NYWoodturner (May 15, 2017)

Very sexy Pappy  Great job on the guard and the handle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2017)

Too cool! I love the fact that you kept the file stamp on the blade

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2017)

It is different! Nice job Pappy.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 15, 2017)

I like it Pappy!


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2017)

Great looking knife!


----------



## JR Parks (May 15, 2017)

Vary cool Jack!! And like Doc said I love the Nicholson


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2017)

Wow Jack! Very cool...I also like the Nicholson stamp on there...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2017)

Man, that is sweet Pappy! Tony


----------



## bamafatboy (May 16, 2017)

Dang, now that is a knife, love it and I really like the way you worked the antler. Gives me an idea on making a pen.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 16, 2017)

thanks everyone on the comments. I am going to use it as a demo piece for this Fall's Festival at New Madrid Missouri, what I would like them to see is the different antler sections, if they had a Father or Grandfather or anyone who hunted and has passed on, to utilize the antlers into a knife handle and date each one on the bottom. Along with their name acid etched on the blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (May 17, 2017)

Pretty darn good! :) Hope it serves its owner!


----------

